# Appendix Carry



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

How do you wear this at 2 o'clock?

Alter Ego

It seems that the grip would be shoved into you ribs when you sit down. The shirt tuck feature is really attractive though.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

ScottChapin said:


> How do you wear this at 2 o'clock?
> 
> Alter Ego
> 
> It seems that the grip would be shoved into you ribs when you sit down. The shirt tuck feature is really attractive though.


If one wears their pants where they're supposed to, it's not that uncomfortable. That being said, appendix carry is not for everyone and if done carelessly can lead to accidents.


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> If one wears their pants where they're supposed to, it's not that uncomfortable. That being said, appendix carry is not for everyone and if done carelessly can lead to accidents.


LOL...thanks, it's just hard to visualize it not digging in you ribs, even with your belt square on your hips..What is the specific danger as opposed to other forms of carry? I'm assumig the trigger is adequately protected.


----------



## Seabee (May 11, 2010)

Everybody wants to carry a huge gun, why? This carry works great for Glock 26 or similar....at distances needed for self-defense, which is the only time you may legally use your firearm, you don't need a 5 inch barrel....get sub-compact and RANGE TIME......


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

Seabee said:


> Everybody wants to carry a huge gun, why? This carry works great for Glock 26 or similar....at distances needed for self-defense, which is the only time you may legally use your firearm, you don't need a 5 inch barrel....get sub-compact and RANGE TIME......


I was actually thinking of getting it for my 92SB-C, although I guess that's still largish. My 1911 would be relegated to in the house, though it does intrigue me that some carry them.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a Kahr PM and CW and I cant carry either of them at 2 oclock. I just am too uncomfortable. I can at 3:30 and I can carry my CZ 75B IWB at 3:30 and be very comfy and very well hidden. I guess it is all what you are comfortable with. Good luck.

RCG


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Regarding the safety aspect, when drawing and re-hosltering, you're pointing the gun right at the upper and inner portion of the thigh where the femoral artery runs. If you slip up and have a negligent discharge (ND), you're going to be in for more than just the usual bad day. If your gun is holstered around the 3 o'clock to 6 o'clock area a ND is still going to zing you, but probably won't do as much damage.

THIS is a pretty good article about appendix in the wasitband (AIWB) carry.


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmmm, I was thinking it might be a more comfortable and concealable method. Shooting the privates is what concerned me. That was a great read.

I have a police officer friend who might help me find what's right for me. He carries off duty.

All the photos on the internet show the person standing. Of course it will look good then! At that, I might be able to conceal my 44 hog leg...LOL.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There are many good tuckable IWB holsters out there, the one you mentioned is one of them, just because you can wear something in the 10-2 positions doesn't mean you have to.

The Comp-Tac/Minotaur MTAC is a very nice tuckable IWB that can be worn comfortably from 3-5 o'clock, the Crossbreed Supertuck is another viable option however I prefer the construction of the MTAC.


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> .
> 
> The Comp-Tac/Minotaur MTAC is a very nice tuckable IWB that can be worn comfortably from 3-5 o'clock, the Crossbreed Supertuck is another viable option however I prefer the construction of the MTAC.


I have a hard time visualizing how these work. How do you tuck your shirt between the clips? Doesn't the shirt bunch up around them and give your gun away?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

ScottChapin said:


> I have a hard time visualizing how these work. How do you tuck your shirt between the clips? Doesn't the shirt bunch up around them and give your gun away?


There is room between the clips and the holster body for the shirt, there is some bunching, but not enough to really make out the gun _provided it's a smaller gun. _If you plan on tucking your railed Colt, it's not going to work too well.

A lot of being able to hide a gun depends both on the gun and individual body type, there are few if any guaranteed solutions for medium/large handguns and a lot of it is trial and error. Thankfully there's eBay and Forum Classifieds for unwanted holsters.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I recently picked up an Archangel AIWB holster and am giving it a try. Presently my P2000 is resting in it at the 11:00 position since I am a lefty. Not sure what I think yet to be honest. This form of carry has a lot of advantages the main one being speed of draw. Simple physics. Hand travels less distance and performs more natural movements through the draw. Positioning it just right seems to be the trick to good concealment along with a decent covering garment. Mine is not tuckable.

It is not terribly comfortable but I imagine I can grow used to it. Seems to take up less room inside the waist band similar to a small of the back holster would which is nice for tighter fitting pants. I'd recommend a holster with a lot of flexibility of adjustment. Mine came with 3 pairs of different sized straps for differing belt widths and the cant is fully adjustable. A slight forward cant seems to work best for me tucking in the hardest part to conceal the end of the butt. Others wear it straight drop down or a slight reverse cant. Imagine this all about body type and positioning.

I agree about the type of weapon. With my DA/SA I have less to worry about than say a Glock but it pays to be careful no doubt. Speed of draw, security of retention with it being in front as apposed to beside or behind you, no flashing or printing when one bends over, access from a variety of positions all intrigued me to give it a try.


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

Hell, maybe I should just use one of my camera shoulder bags and stick my 1911 and 44 Hog Leg in the computer compartment. One for each hand!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I do not own the exact holster in question, but i can't wear any holster at 2 o'clock.

Maybe that's just me.

All my outside the pants holsters are carried a 4 o'clock for right hander's or 8 o'clock for us lefty's. :smt082

IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

dondavis3 said:


> I do not own the exact holster in question, but i can't wear any holster at 2 o'clock.
> 
> Maybe that's just me.
> 
> ...


That makes sense. I really don't need anything pointed near my gonads, but it just appears to be harder to conceal elsewhere.I would sign up for a course in a heartbeat, if it had holsters to try etc., AND didn't focus on anything else.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Serious weight lifting (body building) does a few things for your shooting. It adds mass and strength to your arms and shoulders improving your shooting, and it adds width to your latissimus dorsi (lats) and reduces your waist making concealing easier and more effective.

A shirt, sweater or jacket that fits at the chest will fit looser at the waist if you are a weight lifter. This allows more room for the gun to hide in.

Join the gym; it will improve your shooting and your ability to carry concealed.

Note: Wide lats are a serious disadvantage if you want to carry in a shoulder rig however.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

To recap on my own AIWB experiment I have decided that I dig it. Maybe not for all circumstances and scenario's but I dig it. For a larger gun I think I will stick with my Belly band holster or conventional IWB behind the hip but for a compact or sub-compact it can't be beat for accessibility, speed and comfort. T-shirt under with a polo or button up untucked over shirt does the trick.

In the winter with a sweater, fleece vest or coat I could carry anything in this manner undetected. Much like a small of the back holster the AIWB takes advantage of the bodies shape and essentially takes up less room in the waist band resulting in less discomfort or tightness around the middle. For those who wear suits or just don't like to roll with shirts untucked then this obviously won't work without a coat on. MY 2 cents.


----------

